# Favorite Cookbooks!



## LaLa (Nov 18, 2001)

I love The Vegetarian Mother and Baby
and
Feeding the Whole Family

Anyone know of a good cookbook for Indian food staples for a beginer cook?


----------



## mamasi (Apr 12, 2002)

I love Madhur Jaffrey's books. She has "World Vegetarian," which includes Indian, but I use her Indian Cooking (I think that's the title) all the time. It is pretty meat centered, however. But the vegetable recipes are almost all fabulous.


----------



## MamaMae (Nov 26, 2001)

Fun thread...I've been looking for some new cookbook inspiration!

We *love* all the Moosewood Cookbooks!

Feeding the Whole Family

Super Baby Food (love the nutritional info, hate the recipes...very vague and too simple)

The Raw Life (just starting to get into this one)

Those are our favs!


----------



## MorgnsGrl (Dec 14, 2001)

I really like the Laurel's Kitchen cookbooks. She has so much great introductory information in her books - good for people who are just learning to bake with yeast, etc.

How It All Vegan (lots of good recipes, a few really funky/scary sounding ones!)

366 Simply Delicious Dairy-Free Recipes by Robin Robertson


----------



## raddish (Apr 12, 2002)

Mmmm
I like moosewood, too.
I also like Rick Bailess Mexican cookbooks. That guy really knows his stuff. It is complex food, and labor intesive, but so delicous. If you are vegetarian, there are some good ideas in his books, though a lot of his food is meat centered.
I also love Baking with Julia. That's probably my all time favorite, as far as transforming the way I bake.


----------



## jasnjakesmama (Nov 19, 2001)

The Moosewood cookbooks are great and also Vegetarian Cooking by Deborah Madison. It is a wonderful book !


----------



## bigcats (Nov 24, 2001)

Believe it or not, my most used cookbook is the Vegetarian Cooking one in the Sunset series. In fact, I need to get a new copy soon because it's in pieces. I like it because the recipes don't call for any "silly" ingredients that I never have on hand, and nothing is too complicated. I especially love the soup recipes.


----------



## member (Apr 15, 2002)

Of course the Moosewood cookbooks that have been mentioned but I love Lorna Sass' Short-Cut Vegetarian (all vegan recipes) and Sue Spitler's 1,001 Low-Fat Vegetarian Meals.


----------



## LaLa (Nov 18, 2001)

Sounds like I need a mousewood cookbook...anyone want to send me some of their fav sample recipes via pm
?

Then I could try it before I buy it!
:LOL


----------



## zinemama (Feb 2, 2002)

Pie Every Day!
Once you read this, you will be baking pie like there's no tomorrow. Just the right mix of recipes and narrative. A real inspiration.


----------



## MamaMae (Nov 26, 2001)

Lala,

My reccomendation would be for "Moosewood Cooks at Home" It's fast and easy recipes for everyday cooking! Gotta love that fast thrown in the title!

That, and of course, the original "Moosewood Cookbook" is my other favorite. I think I've made almost everything in there...and love all the recipes!

I see them both on Ebay a lot..maybe you could pick one up there.

Lets see, if ds takes a super long nap tomorrow, I will try and pm a fav recipe for ya!


----------



## member (Apr 15, 2002)

FYI - another good reason to invest in the Moosewood cookbook is that is just so darn pretty - everything is handwritten by Mollie.


----------



## mamarain (Nov 20, 2001)

If you are up for the challenge and have the time (and have children??!!) the Millenium all vegan cookbook is a trip! I have slowly gotten into it while getting past the complex recepies.. But the food is to die for..


----------



## CatherineS (Nov 19, 2001)

Vegetarian Express by Nava Atlas
Vegetarian Cooking by Deborah Madison
Moosewood Cooks at Home (y-u-m-m-y!)
Whole Foods for the Whole Family
More with Less Cookbook
Mollie Katzen's Vegetable Heaven

and we have a cutie cookbook for Jonathan (2 1/2yrs) called Pretend Soup by Mollie Katzen.


----------



## Mneek (Apr 13, 2002)

I love, love, love _Madhur Jaffrey's World of the East Vegetarian_ cookbook -- all of the pages have fallen out and it's now just a stack of paper I have to carefully flip through.

A new favorite is Deborah Madison's _Vegetarian Cooking for Everyone_.


----------



## treehuginhippie (Dec 17, 2001)

I have a stack of cookbooks, but have gotten all of my favorite recipes from vegweb.com and allrecipes.com. If you read the comments on the recipes, you can usually pick the really good ones and find ways to modify the recipes.


----------



## amy mama (Apr 17, 2002)

I love love love the Barefoot Contessa!! There are 2 books, and I use them all the time. The recipes have tested thousands of times in her gourmet shop, and the food is really straightforward, honest and delicious.

I also like the Deborah Madison book, and of course the Mousewood ones, esp. the dessert one


----------



## Mama Lori (Mar 11, 2002)

The Ayurvedic Cookbook by Ameada Morningstar is a great introduction to Indian Ayurvedic cooking. The recipes are simple, economical, therapeutic, and really delicious.

my son wants me to put these in:










































:yuck

Lori


----------



## sarahwebb (Feb 12, 2002)

_Betty Crocker Picture Cookbook_, first edition
Now available in facsimile edition if you don't have a hand-me-down

And for Indian vegetarian, you can't beat _Lord Krishna's Cuisine, The Art of Indian Vegetarian Cooking_ by Yumuna Devi. I've had friends from India ask for recipes--it's comprehensive, exhaustive and excellent. But you won't find meat or garlic.

Best nostalgia vegetarian or the cookbook to use when carnivores come to dinner, _Tofu Cookery_ by Louise Hagler--lots of modern stuff, but you really can't beat substitutes for those old standbys grandma used to make like tofu pot pie (in lieu of chicken) and tofu barbeque.

Of course, I also love the Moosewoods and the Vegetarian Times, the Sunset Vegetarian has also gotten a good workout.

Peace,
Sarah


----------



## robbiemama (Mar 7, 2002)

Food for Thought by Jane Stimpson
recipes from owner/chef of Food for Thought in Covent Garden--best restaurant in the world!!!!


----------



## DebraBaker (Jan 9, 2002)

My first wholesome cookbook (long time ago) was Whole foods for the Whole Family.

I love the Vegetarian Epicure (there are two volumes) Not necessarily wholesome but she stresses good quality fresh, non-processed foods so it's pretty good (albeit loaded with fat)

db


----------

